
Ask HN: What is your daily reading list? - nns
Besides HN can you list one website that you go to the moment you get connected.
======
jkldotio
I'm a politics junkie/anorak for Australia/UK as well as multiple other
countries and polities.

I have been completely dissatisfied with the precipitous decline, as well as
pay-walling, of broadsheets over the last decade and a half that I've been a
regular reader. They simply can't do serious coverage because adverts demand
they do lowest common denominator reporting. Also I want more than one side to
a story and basically all papers, whether they like to declare it or not, have
a position and so I end up at least going to two broadsheets to settle my mind
on an issue.

Reddit was good for a while but the memes, insults, manipulation of multiple
subreddits by racist groups (/r/worldnews, /r/europe) and the bashing down of
anything that isn't left-wing on others (again, I want to see all points of
view) got me very tired of it.

Twitter is good, but there is so much you can miss, links aren't headlines and
I have absolutely zero interest in the meme-like jocularity and 'what I had
for lunch' postings. Although discovery is fairly good it's entirely subject
to the filter bubble effect and people are often ranting to a select group of
yes-women and yes-men.

I want clustered news and opinion, and I want it ranked globally not against
my own personal filter bubble. As there is nothing out there that fits my
reading pattern I have started building <http://jkl.io> . However crowdfunding
hasn't worked to get it going beyond a prototype and so it's going to be
longer development cycle to add further features like machine learning (plus
votes) ranked comments. But hopefully all that will be done by the end of the
year as well as different views and ways of getting into the data. That said,
it's now at a stage where it's genuinely my first stop before all the others,
and once there are more sources, comments and the like, it will be the perfect
overview - for me personally, perhaps not for others - of
news/politics/policy/economics/science/tech across the world.

Also: criticism here would be most welcome, my other thread asking for
feedback from HN never caught on.

------
jt2190
I don't have a daily reading list, as I've found that it harms my
productivity. I usually let the problem I'm trying to solve drive me to
reading and research. Other than having something to talk about at the water
cooler, I've found that trying to "stay informed" or "keep abreast of industry
trends" are just excuses for not doing real work.

~~~
choffee
Which is why you find yourself here?

~~~
jt2190
:)

If you _must_ know, I was glancing over the headlines while eating breakfast,
pondering how to get a colleague to stop being so theoretical and actually try
putting some of their ideas into action. (A very smart person who, as you may
have guessed, reads tons of stuff everyday.)

To mutilate an old saying: In theory, reading about something and doing
something are the same thing. In practice, they're not.

(edit: P.S. There was a time when I read everything I could get my hands on. I
eventually learned that I much prefer to be effective, not smart.)

------
prawn

      http://consumeconsume.com/
      http://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/
      http://thesocietypages.org/socimages/
      http://www.contemporist.com/
      http://randomghost.tumblr.com/
    

Contemporist currently showing errors and occasional CloudFlare messages -
load issue? It's architecture/interiors/furniture.

If you like futuristic concepts, Random Ghost and its infinite scroll will eat
your day. It's amazing.

Consume Consume is an incredible mixture of bizarre, awesome or amusing
images. A good, occasional break from the grind.

~~~
cpayne624
Why is Consume Consume so awesome? Thx

~~~
prawn
Because of our planet and everyone on it.

------
delambo
The subreddits I subscribe to:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/DepthHub/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/>

Except for TIL and worldnews, this is a good mix since they all have about the
same level of voting and activity.

~~~
lucb1e
Reddit should compensate voting based on subreddit activity. I only have a few
subreddits on my homepage, and for example the Bitcoin one gets entirely
overruled by TIL.

------
petercooper
Reddit, for sure. If you haven't tried it for a while, give it another go.
There are some excellent sub-Reddits and just turning off some of the worst
default ones can make a big difference to the quality.

~~~
nrbafna
What subreddits do you recommend?

~~~
huhtenberg
This one is oddly fascinating -

<http://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/>

There are also these -

<http://www.reddit.com/r/coffee/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/chemicalreactiongifs/>

There's also /r/startups, but it's plain boring.

~~~
DanBC
> This one is oddly fascinating -

><http://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/>

I love that Reddit. I use it to practice my websearch skills. When I have some
knowledge about something I know what words to use, so going to that subreddit
gives me a bunch of stuff where I have no knowledge at all, and I need to
learn the right words to use.

------
SeanDav
I get as much value from the comments as the stories themselves so:

\- HN (still the king for quality of comments as well as generally interesting
links)

\- Reddit (some sub-reddits are very interesting, especially domain specific
ones)

\- Stackoverflow sites (some great info here, but their rather draconian rules
on questions that require opinions can cause frustrations as many answers do
require some sort of opinion. It is quite amazing how often I get value from
questions that have been closed as not constructive.)

\- BoingBoing.net (used to be a regular but has become too weird for my
tastes)

------
KennethMyers
* My email, where I maintain good, legitimate correspondence.

* My RSS reader, where I subscribe to the blogs of friends, plus the Machine Learning Research Institute, Ben Goertzel, and Venkatesh Rao.

* Reddit, where I'm split evenly between smart things and slutty things: [http://www.reddit.com/r/Anarcho_Capitalism+anarchotranshuman...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Anarcho_Capitalism+anarchotranshumanist+Androgynoushotties+Anthropology+artificial+AskAnthropology+AskCultures+AskHistorians+Assistance+Badass_people+BiGoneMild+Bitcoin+booksuggestions+collapse+communism+confession+cooperatives+dataisbeautiful+DeadBedrooms+deCrypto+DepthHub+DMT+dyke+dykesgonemild+EDC+electronic_cigarette+emogirls+Esperanto+Existentialism+ExoLife+explainlikeimfive+Favors+FifthWorldPics+fifthworldproblems+FiftyFifty+Fitness+forhire+Forth+FriendlyAI+GirlsGoneBitcoin+girlskissing+GirlswithNeonHair+HIPSTERGURLZ+homemadexxx+incest+incorrectphilippines+intentionalcommunity+IWantOut+IWantOutJobs+jobbit+jobpostings+Jobs4Bitcoins+JournalingIsArt+linguistics+littlespace+Loans+LucidDreaming+malefashionadvice+MapPorn+MDMA+neurophilosophy+nihilism+Nomad+Nootropics+okc4okc+OkCupid+p4p+passionx+Persians+Pescetarian+Philippines+polyamory+polygonemild+PostCollapse+ProsePorn+Pyongyang+r4r+Random_Acts_of_Books+Random_Acts_Of_Pizza+resilientcommunities+resumes+ronpaul+RoomPorn+SceneGirls+Scholar+seasteading+self+sex+shorthairedhotties+singularity+Stoicism+SuicideWatch+Survival+Swingers+Tagalog+Thetruthishere+TinyTits+tldr+Waif+wikipedia) )

------
lunchladydoris
I don't really visit websites as such. I use Google Reader as my jumping off
point for 75% of what I read online. I hope that once Reader goes dark that
I'll find something that fills the void well enough for the transition not to
be too harsh.

The rest of my reading is done here and in the accompanying comment threads,
of course, and also NeoGAF, a video game forum that (I only realized this
week) I've been frequenting for well over a decade.

~~~
fcorr
I switched to Feedly from Google Reader, and have more or less adjusted to it.

Its main problem is that it demands you use their browser extension, which
makes it far less convenient than Google Reader.

~~~
lunchladydoris
Is the extension at least stable? I seem to have terrible luck with extensions
and also seem to run into memory leaks or other issues so I tend to avoid them
lately.

------
fcorr
For news I like bbc.co.uk/news and france24.com

I have quite a few rss feeds that I read in the morning

Webcomics : gunshowcomic.com dilbert.com smbc-comics.com nedroid.com
whompcomic.com <http://invisiblebread.com/>

<http://lawandthemultiverse.com/> is an interesting blog giving a legal
perspective on comics and science-fiction.

Some web/design blogs : <http://speckyboy.com> <http://smashingmagazine.com>
<http://css-tricks.com>

Hardware : <http://anandtech.com> <http://bit-tech.net> <http://hardware-
canucks.com> <http://youtube.com/linustechtips>
<http://youtube.com/timetolivecustoms> <http://toolsandtoys.net>

------
mcintyre1994
A few people have mentioned Reddits, and some of them really are great. For
those who use RSS, you can subscribe to your front page.
<https://ssl.reddit.com/prefs/feeds/>

Similarly, if you want a feed of some specific subreddits, you can use
something like reddit.com/r/programming+entrepeneur/.rss

------
TeMPOraL
HackerNews and LessWrong. I go to Reddit only when I'm looking for something
particular or when I'm procrastinating heavily.

------
Comkid
Rather than having a daily list, I use Feeder (Chrome extension:
<http://feeder.co/>) to read my RSS feeds, I had always preferred it to Google
Reader, I never did get myself into the mantra of checking Reader often (it
ended up being once every few months, when I randomly remembered) ; however
Feeder is nice in its minimalistic approach, just showing me how many items
for each feed, which encourages me to zero it out, although unlike Reader it
just shows the titles of RSS feed items, so I end up judging whether or not to
read an article based on the title.

A few feeds I follow:

 _News_

* Hacker News - <https://news.ycombinator.com/> (<https://news.ycombinator.com/rss> and <https://news.ycombinator.com/bigrss> [a lot of the posts are repeated over both, and note these are not necessarily the front page posts, my guess is that they are upvoted new posts, so I end up reading some posts before they reach the front page])

* Phoronix - <http://www.phoronix.com/> (<http://www.phoronix.com/rss.php>)

* ThreatPost - <http://threatpost.com/> (<http://threatpost.com/feed>)

* TheNextWeb - <http://thenextweb.com/> (<http://feeds2.feedburner.com/thenextweb>)

* Wired - <http://www.wired.com/> (<http://feeds.wired.com/wired/index>)

* iClarified - <http://www.iclarified.com/> (<http://iclarified.com/rss/rss.xml>)

* TorrentFreak - <https://torrentfreak.com/> (<http://feeds.feedburner.com/Torrentfreak>)

* r/WorldNews - <http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews> (<http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/.rss>)

 _Blogs_

* Securelist - <https://www.securelist.com/> (<https://www.securelist.com/en/rss/allupdates>)

* Buffer Blog - <http://blog.bufferapp.com/> (<http://blog.bufferapp.com/feed/>)

* Raptitude - <http://www.raptitude.com/> (<http://www.raptitude.com/feed/>)

* Priceonomics Blog - <http://blog.priceonomics.com/> (<http://blog.priceonomics.com/rss>)

* Schneier on Security - <http://www.schneier.com/blog/> (<http://www.schneier.com/blog/atom.xml>)

* Daring Fireball - <http://daringfireball.net/> (<http://daringfireball.net/index.xml>)

* xkcd blag - <http://blag.xkcd.com/> (<http://blog.xkcd.com/feed/>)

* Nota Bene (Eugene Kaspersky's blog) \- <http://eugene.kaspersky.com/> (<http://eugene.kaspersky.com/feed/>)

* Troy Hunt's Blog - <http://www.troyhunt.com/> (<http://www.troyhunt.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss>)

 _Various_

* xkcd - <http://xkcd.com/> (<http://xkcd.com/rss.xml>)

* What If? - <http://what-if.xkcd.com/> (<http://what-if.xkcd.com/feed.atom>)

* OzBargain - <https://www.ozbargain.com.au/> (<https://www.ozbargain.com.au/feed>)

* Bret Victor's website - <http://worrydream.com/> (<http://worrydream.com/feed.xml>)

~~~
lucb1e
You don't really read this _every day_ , do you? If so, how much time do you
spend on it per day?

~~~
jerf
Do you use an RSS reader? If a site doesn't update in a day, its impact on you
is 0. By feedreader standards, that would be a fairly small list.

I've got about 40 feeds in mine, most of the fairly quiet. It doesn't take
that long at all.

------
minopret
Randy Pausch said in his time management lecture (a good companion to "The
Last Lecture") that your criterion for office reading material should be "Will
I lose my job if I don't read this?"
<http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy/>

~~~
kintamanimatt
I don't think that's good advice and leads to some very short term thinking.

Reading only the stuff that you must in order to not get fired is tantamount
to doing to bare minimum. Having a sciolistic knowledge about many topics is
helpful when coming up with new ideas (and more importantly, knowing where to
look when you need to do a deep dive), as well as making you a well-rounded
person.

------
ichinaski
Articles:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>

<http://www.altdevblogaday.com/>

<http://www.genbetadev.com/> (Spanish)

<http://android-developers.blogspot.com>

Webcomics:

<http://xkcd.com/> (Monday, Wednesday & Friday)

<http://explosm.net/comics/new>

<http://mountsaintawesome.com/index.php>

<http://abstrusegoose.com/>

Above all, obviously, Hacker News. I spend even more time than all others
summed up.

------
kjhosein
Well since the question asked for _one_ website, I'd say Google News. It gets
me quickly caught up with what's what in the world.

OTOH, for a longer read with topics I'm interested in, I hit Zite on my iPad
or on my Android phone. I've got Zite configured with my favorite subjects,
and now I'm fairly comfortable that I'm hitting 80-90% of the most interesting
articles/goings-on without having to hit dozens of feeds or sites.

------
ilovekhym
<http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/> and <http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/>

i use this chrome extension to easily check for new content:
<http://feeder.co/>

------
lucb1e
Hackernews, security.stackexchange.com, the Dutch security.nl and Google+.

Also Reddit and Twitter now and then (I don't follow a while lot of people, so
I can read back the whole week in a matter of minutes).

Once a month or so I read xkcd.com and exocomics.com, usually when I'm utterly
bored or in a bad mood.

------
DanBC
Thomson Reuters Foundation -
(<http://www.trust.org/?show=alertnethumanitarian>)

UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs
-(<http://www.irinnews.org/>)

------
Thiz
Whenever I need a break from tech:

<http://www.lewrockwell.com>

~~~
Thiz
Also, my reddit preferences

<http://www.reddit.com/r/austrian_economics/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/Anarcho_Capitalism/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/voluntarism/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/MarketAnarchism/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/>

------
brador
600 headlines, 60 tech feeds - <http://skimfeed.com>

~~~
kbart
I gave it a try and the first thing I noticed on the top of Popular category
"Memes: How Many Can You Name?". So no, thanks.

------
qompiler
Some of the stackexchange websites

<http://stackoverflow.com/>

<http://programmers.stackexchange.com/>

<http://answers.onstartups.com/>

------
rolandal
I'm really surprised that no one has mentioned <http://www.launch.co> \-
@jason's news ticker.

Switching to just that has been the most productive thing for my time, and
still feel comfortable I'm not missing any relevant news.

------
kugaevsky
Ruby Daily - <http://rubydaily.org> \- for instant news about ruby and webdev.
Stackoverflow - <http://stackoverflow.com/> \- for dev questions and answers.

------
markkat
<http://hubski.com>

<http://popurls.com>

<http://www.brainpickings.org/>

<http://kottke.org>

~~~
marban
Thanks for the popurls plug

------
trumbitta2
I prefer using Flipboard to skim through my Twitter feed + some channels like
Gaming, Robert Scoble, Wired (and Hacker News Comments).

Edit: and - of course - whenever I find something interesting, I stop skimming
and start reading :)

------
npguy
Collection of High-Quality Feeds: <http://talll.com> for tech and
<http://filll.com> for finance.

------
yread
I recommend <http://blog.cwa.me.uk/> for new web stuff (somewhat .NET
oriented)

------
mikeleeorg
For business, marketing, and growth-related topics, I use <http://quibb.com>

------
arethuza
From November to April - <http://www.winterhighland.info/>

------
jeena
<http://stern.de> for catching up with normal news.

------
djbender
Facebook and Hacker News. My friends post a lot of intriguing articles.

------
xriddle
<http://techdiem.com/>

------
jjsz
In order: Feedly, Reddit, and Quora.

------
hncracker
Finnbay - www.finnbay.com

------
cipher0
phys.org singularityhub.com fastcompany.com

------
armenarmen
lots of Heinlein and Azimov

------
amac
Techmeme

FT

Business Insider

Reddit

~~~
lucb1e
FT?

~~~
brnstz
Financial Times - <http://www.ft.com/>

------
sheppards
slashdot.org

------
bettyx1138
jezebel.com

------
thoughtcriminal
Slashdot: <http://slashdot.org>, and I have been for over 10 years.

~~~
kaolinite
I read Slashdot for many years however Hacker News has replaced it for me now.
The quality of discussion has become very poor over there plus the stories are
often a few days old before they hit the frontpage.

~~~
zokier
I think the summaries are the thing that make me stay on /., especially as HN
has strict no-editorializing title policy. I've many times missed an
interesting story on HN, then read it from /. and came back to HN for
comments.

